# thirsty cat, over grooming



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

our poor older, well he is 7 years old, cat is pitiful,he has been at the grandma's and has just come home...he looks moth eaten and is very thirsty all the time, drinks lots of water...his coat is the worst I have ever seen in any cat...he is just sad looking...we will take him to the vet either tomorrow or the next day..at, the last visit, they gave him steroid shots, but I am wondering if this is a different kind of thing. .but I would like to know what kinds of questions to ask..could he be diabetic? and if so what kind of diet are we looking at ..we have just put him on a corn free food...and reduced his stress levels as much as possible. he is clearly over grooming and pulling out his hair and scratching a lot..no fleas that we can see...would the flea meds, frontline, cause any of this? any input is greatly appreciated...thanks..


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Diabetic sounds like the best bet. Pain in the butt to give a cat shots daily....


----------



## Atropos4 (Oct 7, 2007)

I work in a vet clinic and have run across many pets that are allergic to a chemical in the topical flea medications. It could be that, but honestly the first thing I thought of was kidney issues when you listed the symptoms. Has the vet done any kind of bloodwork up on him? If not I would suggest doing so ASAP. Catching kidney or even liver problems early is key to having them bounce back from it. Diabetes is another worry that you could speculate about with your vet. 
When my old 11 year old kitty started yanking her hair out it was due to allergies. Being a pet groomer I simply just shaved her into a what is called a "lion cut" and it helped her greatly. Also if it is just allergies try giving her a fish oil supplement like cod liver oil. I have been told it helps the skin and coat wonderfully.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

At that age, with those symptoms, AND a history of steroid shots, I'd think diabetes first off. Diabetes is kind of a pain, but once regulated cats seem to be pretty good diabetics.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

we just started the fish oil again, and we will follow up maybe with a different vet..I like this one ok, but sometimes I like the younger fellow who subs for him better...he is playing and eating, drinks a lot, and is very very itchy...and we will hold off on this month's flea meds til we see what the bloodwork shows...now that he is home at least he won't be as stressed no matter what else is going on...thanks and Iwill let you know what the vet says..


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'd guess either allergies or diabetes.

We discovered that one of our cats is allergic to peanuts! He was excessively licking and pulling out his hair. I found out that he had been munching peanuts with my DH!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

update...took kitty to the vet..who was puzzled..this guy really likes cats and seems to know about them...I suppose all vets should...however he said it didn't look like a food allergy..he gave him a shot of depo...steroids? and he has done this before, so I don't hold out a lot of hope for the magic shot...he also tested for diabetes and said his blood sugar is well within normal range....he also said the excessive thirst could be due to the steroid shots he got in Oct and Nov..Ithink we are back to square one...I have him off any cat food that has corn or wheat...should I just make him some food that is say tuna and brown rice? only....add some fish oil and see what happens....he is in the least stressful environment that we can provide...he didn't do well as an outside cat and he has for sure not done well at grandma's....so he is home and it is quiet and he seems comfortable except for the serious itching...the bare places on his body are at the base of his tail....legs, and around his face and ears...no signs of mites or fleas....his belly area is really pretty good....thank you all for any suggestions...Genna


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

Excessive drinking can also be a sign of kidney failure,


----------



## CuriousCats7 (Mar 1, 2021)

gwithrow said:


> our poor older, well he is 7 years old, cat is pitiful,he has been at the grandma's and has just come home...he looks moth eaten and is very thirsty all the time, drinks lots of water...his coat is the worst I have ever seen in any cat...he is just sad looking...we will take him to the vet either tomorrow or the next day..at, the last visit, they gave him steroid shots, but I am wondering if this is a different kind of thing. .but I would like to know what kinds of questions to ask..could he be diabetic? and if so what kind of diet are we looking at ..we have just put him on a corn free food...and reduced his stress levels as much as possible. he is clearly over grooming and pulling out his hair and scratching a lot..no fleas that we can see...would the flea meds, frontline, cause any of this? any input is greatly appreciated...thanks..


This sounds exactly like what is happening to my cat now. We have spent thousands on vet bills and treatments, but have had no great solutions. 

What finally happened with your cat?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The cat crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------

